

Easy-to-use Kayak - spacespiff
http://imgur.com/0OC05

======
ericmsimons
Hahahahahh that is awesome. Go Hipmunk!

~~~
kn0thing
I'm not gonna lie, it's been incredibly motivational to see all the support we
get from our users. I've long been a twitter skeptic, but what a difference
it's made in these first 6months keeping track of the general sentiment around
our site compared to the first 6months of reddit when I was largely in the
dark.

We didn't even have comments then, so I was only seeing discussions on the
rare occasions someone would blog about us.

